# wie schnell wachsen Goldfische



## Matthais31 (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo 
Wie ihr bereits warscheinlich gelesen habt bin ich ohne irgend einen kauf zu glodfischen durch Pflanzen gekommen
vor 2 Wochen wahren sie noch alle Graubraun und wahren so 5-7 cm
jetzt ist einer bereits gold/orange gefärbt und ist auch ein stück gewachsen 
die Fressen alles was im Teich ist ( algen/Mücken/die Knabbrn sogar an der Wasserlinse rum
sie sind auch nicht mehr so Scheu wie am anfang


----------



## Limnos (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*

HI Matthias

Für das Wachstum von Goldfischen kann man keine genauen Angaben machen. Es hängt von der Temperatur und dem Nahrungsangebot ab. Dass Goldfische __ Wasserlinsen fressen und Mückenlarven, werden viele begrüßen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Matthais31 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*

Mein teich ist  rund 7 h zu 60 % in der Sonne so das das wasser recht warm im oberen teil ist 
Nahrung hat es scheinbar genug
munter sind sie


----------



## Matthais31 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*

Mein Nachbar sagte mir das es auch koi sein können da sie die Pflanzen anknabbern  und auch an die __ wasserpest gehen 
Zum unterscheiden muste ich mal einen bekommen und sehen ob er barthare hat


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*



Matthais31 schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar sagte mir das es auch koi sein können da sie die Pflanzen anknabbern  und auch an die __ wasserpest gehen


Das machen nicht nur Koi...meine beiden kleinen Goldis im AQ hatten die darin enthaltene Wasserpest bis auf den stengel abgenagt und mitunter auch aus dem Boden gerissen


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*

Hi Matthias,
die können bei guten Bedingungen sehr ordentlich wachsen.
Wenn du der Versuchung nicht widerstehen kannst, sie auch noch zu füttern, solltest du an einen entsprechenden Filter denken.
Als ich noch welche hatte, 1 Jahr 10cm, 2 Jahr knapp 20cm und ab dann geht die Fortpflanzung los.


----------



## Matthais31 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*

Futter gibt es nur lebend wenn überhaubt ( Wasserflöhe,Schnarkenlarfen / aus dem Tümpel bei uns in der nähe ) 
Filter kann ich leider nur mit Solar betreiben dafür habe ich aber noch keinen bezahlbare lösung gefunden  die einen 24 h betrieb sicher ermöglicht ( es sind keinen 220 v verfügbar)


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*

Hi Matthias,
ich würde ernsthaft darüber nachdenken die Goldfische rauszufangen.
Sie werden sich in dem doch recht großen Teich bald ungezügelt vermehren und dann sind Probleme vorprogrammiert. Es gibt Fischarten, die für so einem Teich sicher besser geeignet sind.
Mit der aktuellen Größe ohne Fütterung sollte das dieses Jahr noch gut gehen.


----------



## Doc (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*



Joerg schrieb:


> Als ich noch welche hatte, 1 Jahr 10cm, 2 Jahr knapp 20cm und ab dann geht die Fortpflanzung los.



Was hastn Du für Goldfische gehabt?  
Wir haben seit gut 15 Jahren Goldies und der größte ist 10-15cm ... mit täglicher Fütterung :smoki
Selbst 10cm Goldies jagen sich schon wieder ... das wäre dann das zweite mal dieses Jahr ...


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*

Hi Markus,
keine Ahnung was es genau für eine Züchtung war.
Sie werden nicht selten über 30cm und vermehren sich ab dem 2. Jahr ohne Ende.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfisch
Ich hab sie sehr gemocht, da auch schöne Farbvarianten dabei waren.
Wenn sie sich nicht so ungezügelt vermehrt hätten, würden heute noch welche im Teich schwimmen.
Jedes Frühjahr sollten 50 "neue" einen Abnehmer finden.  Einige kann ich heute noch besuchen. Denen geht es gut. 
Nun hab ich noch größere Fische im Teich aber die sind etwas "ruhiger".


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*

Bei mir sind sie auch so schnell gewachsen 

Ich hatte mal 4 (ca. 5 cm) und daraus sind nun bestimmt 17 geworden - nun nach 2 Jahren schon ca. 10 cm - dieses Jahr hatte ich noch keine Nachwuchsprobleme - vieleicht liegts an den ca. 50 Gründlingen (Nachwuchs) ?

Die Ursprünglichen sind ca. 25-30 cm. Goldies werden auch sehr alt (30 J) und mit dieser Größe benötigen Sie auch eine entsprechende Filterung damit es nicht zu gesundheitlichen Problemen kommt.


@ Jörg, hast Du nun gar keine Goldies mehr durch die Koi´s ?


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*

Nochmal zum Wachstum...
ich hatte nach dem Umsetzen meiner großen Fische auch ca. 30-40 Baby Goldies in Stecknadelkopfgröße umgesetzt.

Die Tage ist uns aufgefallen, wie groß der Nachwuchs mitunter geworden ist...und vor allem wie unterschiedlich groß er ist!

Heute hatte ich tatsächlich noch einen, der nur ca. 1cm groß war...der war sogar so 'zurückhaltend' das ich meine Hand unter ihn halten konnte und ihn damit natürlich deutlich sehen konnte ... dafür habe ich schon einige andere, die gut 3-4cm groß sind und sich ohne Probleme in die Nähe der großen wagen und auch mal quer durch den Teich schwimmen und sich nicht nur in Deckung aufhalten.

Ich hab ja erwartet, dass auf Grund der neuen Teichgröße ein wenig mehr soweit durchkommen, aber das sie sich so Unterschiedlich in der Größe entwickeln

Ich tippe drauf, dass die größeren das nächste Jahr auf jeden Fall erleben werden...
Der kleine, den ich oben beschrieben habe... da hab ich Zweifel...


----------



## Joerg (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> @ Jörg, hast Du nun gar keine Goldies mehr durch die Koi´s ?


Hallo Ralf,
ich habe sie in 2 Jahren alle rausfangen können. Es ist nicht so, dass ich Goldies nicht gern habe, aber die haben sich im größeren Teich einfach ungezügelt vermehrt. :shock
Zwischen den ganzen kleinen ist mir ein schwarzer aufgefallen, der vom Körperbau etwas anders aussah. Seit dem habe ich einen neuen Koi im Teich aus erster Hand. 

Sie sind auch so unanständig viel gewachsen und im 2. Jahr waren alle schon geschlechtsreif. :shock


----------



## noellchen (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: wie schnell wachsen Goldfische*

kkk


----------

